# Cod Parmesan Recipe



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2011)

Easy different and so tasty Heat your oven to 400. Combine 1 Tab. lemon juice and 1 Tab. Worchestershire and sprinkle on 2 lbs of cod cut into 6 pieces. salt and pepper the fish then dredge lightly in 1/2 cup flour Now dip fish in3 lightly beaten eggs then coalt with 1 cup or grated parm and be generous. In heavy skillet saute fish in a mix of1 tab. butter and 3 Tab of veggie oil over med heat for 3-4 min to brown. Place skillet in oven to heat through taking about 4-5 min serve immediatly some lemon squeezed over your fish is great and at time I make a tartar sauce using several cloves of roasted garlic, mayo, diced dill midget pickles,Worcestershire mix well keep cold. I love this with garlic mashed potatoes, peas and sauteed mushrooms and a small salad of any cold in season fruit
kadesma


----------



## jabbur (Apr 16, 2011)

My recipe was a bit different but will have to try yours!  I used seasoned bread crumbs and parm in equal amounts.  Dipped in milk then dredged the cod pieces and put in baking dish then drizzled with melted butter and baked.  They came out nice.  DH at first thought they were chicken since it is the same way I cook BS chicken breasts!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

jabbur said:


> My recipe was a bit different but will have to try yours!  I used seasoned bread crumbs and parm in equal amounts.  Dipped in milk then dredged the cod pieces and put in baking dish then drizzled with melted butter and baked.  They came out nice.  DH at first thought they were chicken since it is the same way I cook BS chicken breasts!


I think seasond breadcrumbs would be delicious. I love adding parm to the crumbs and do that with just about anything I bread, it just seems to give it a lot more taste.I'll remeber that I have 2 grand kids who love chicken fingers and eat not much else they will love yours.Thanks for sharing
kades


----------

